# Ecnl discovery players



## Flyingtomatoes (Dec 24, 2017)

Curious what ecnl clubs allow and use discovery players. My dd is a 05 and currently plays for a academy club but not sure if it is the right fit for the distance we would travel for trainings.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 24, 2017)

We used a discovery player in the PHX showcase. They came in from NM

I think she may play some other games this season


----------

